# Speaker Advice



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a onkyo 606 on the way
I have a panny 58px60U TV

I have a play station 3

Looking for some speakers for the family room(its fairly big 21x24)

I dont want to spend more than a $1300(1000 would be better).

Can i use the speakers i have(listed below), or should i start all over?

What should i be looking at ?

Thanks in advance

I have some older cerwin vega speakers(woofer builtin) and a center channel. The speaker are model RL-18P. Spec lsited below

Cerwin Vega RL 18P 
1 reviews ( views/week) 1 of 5 
MSRP: $ 1000.00


Pair 
RL-18P Description: 8" 3-way power tower with built-in subwoofer amplifier 
Frequency Response (+/-2 dB): 35 - 20 kHz 
Recommend Power: 20 - 150 watts 
Amplifier Output: 100 Watts RMS (@0.05% THD) 
Amplifier Features: 
Variable woofer gain; line lev
Pair 
RL-18P Description: 8" 3-way power tower with built-in subwoofer amplifier 
Frequency Response (+/-2 dB): 35 - 20 kHz 
Recommend Power: 20 - 150 watts 
Amplifier Output: 100 Watts RMS (@0.05% THD) 
Amplifier Features: 
Variable woofer gain; line level input; speaker level input; 115/230 AC 
Sensitivity: 92 dB 
Impedance: 6 ohms nominal 
Protection: AC fuse; self-resetting PTC 
Video Shielding: Yes 
Dimensions (H x W x D): 43 1/4" x 10" x 14 1/2" 
Weight: 56.6 lb./25.6 kg 
Finish: Black woodgrain vinyl 
Description: Pair 
RL-18P Description: 8" 3-way power tower with built-in subwoofer amplifier 
Frequency Response (+/-2 dB): 35 - 20 kHz 
Recommend Power: 20 - 150 watts 
Amplifier Output: 100 Watts RMS (@0.05% THD) 
Amplifier Features: 
Variable woofer gain; line lev


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Personally, I'm not a big fan of Cerwin Vega's,... though I did have a buddy who had some awesome Cerwin Vega party speakers back in the early 80's :hush:
Of course you can use what you have,... that is, if you like the sound of 'em. If not??? I'm not familiar with anything that would fit within your budget and fill that size of a room. I'm sure someone will have a good idea or two.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Our great room is about this size with huge openings. We had the SVS SBS-01 system in here a while back and it sounded very good. It was not mind blowing, but it was very good and I could be pleased with it. That system is $1000 system with sub. 

At present we are running Ascend Acoustics Sierra 1's across the front with CBM-170's for rears. You wouldn't be able to get the Sierra 1's by you could get a nice Ascend setup and an SVS sub for around $1300.

Your options are truly limited.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

If I were in your sitution and my room layout would accomadate it I'd do the following.

Move the RL 18P to the BACK. Use them for surrounds. 

Start combing used listings for 2 front towers and a center. Look for somwething with good sensativitey (90db plus) that your new reciver can easily dirve to help fill that big room with sound. I have no idea what kind of sound you like so I won't suggest a brand just as an example you might find something = to Paradigm Monitor 9 and CC370 out there used in your budget. 

Does that 1300 include a sub? 

Trying to buy a complete 5.1 system for less than $1300 new that will not get lost in the big romm is pretty unlikley.


----------



## woodsart (Jun 14, 2009)

1fife said:


> I have a onkyo 606 on the way
> I have a panny 58px60U TV
> 
> I have a play station 3
> ...



Thought I would chime in here, hopefully you have found your set-up by now, however, if not I have a suggestion. Have you thought of the Infinity Primus Line of speakers. IMHO, and for the money paid, they are truly the best kept secret on the market. Check them out Fronts Primus P362 Center P350 and the P142/P152 or P162 for surrounds. I have read extensively they are in your price range. The majority of us buffs are extremely budget minded and looking for the best prices. This, of course, should only be considered if you haven't made your theater purchase. I can supply some info that might help. Otherwise, disregard this post.

I would be interested in what type of set-up you ended up with anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

There are several companies that I would suggest, SVS (suggestion already made by Sonny), Axiomaudio.com, and AV123 (especially the X-Series).

I've heard all their speakers and they are bargains for the price. You'll likely be able to find a set of speakers in there for within your budget.

Hope this helps!


----------

